# HHO Forum Bit Bank



## HHO admin (11 July 2008)

Dear forum users

The HHO forum bit bank is now available. This is a service enabling forum users to swap and sell wanted bits. If you wish to take part please PM Holly_Jane, who is going to collect a list of bits. Anyone who wishes to find a bit can contact H_J or post here. H_J will then put you in touch with any relevant forum members.

The guidelines for use are that the person who is borrowing the bit pays for postage and it is up to the vendor and recipient to discuss a price for either loaning or buying the bit.

Please note that any interactions that take place between forum users using the bit bank, including arrangement and delivery of goods, and any other terms, conditions, warranties or representations associated with such dealings, are solely between yourselves. H&H and IPC Media shall not be held responsible or liable for any loss or damage of any sort incurred as the result of any such dealings.

If there is a dispute between participants on this site regarding the bit bank then H&amp;H and IPC Media have no obligation to become involved. H&H and IPC Media will receive no financial benefit from the bit bank. Anyone using the bit bank will be understood to have agreed to these terms and conditions.

There are a number of companies that offer "try before your buy" bit services.  If you wish to be protected by consumer trading laws when trying or purchasing bits, H&H suggests that you use such a company. 

We hope that you find this service useful.

HHO Admin


----------



## CastleMouse (11 July 2008)

That's brilliant, thank you Admin! And thank you Holly_Jane for coming up with such a brilliant idea


----------



## H-J (11 July 2008)

Just to add if you can PM me with what bits you have for the first week so I can get the database up and running then you can PM me for bits you need, if we say the bit bank can be open Weds 23rd July 08   
	
	
		
		
	


	





Hope thats ok with everyone


----------



## wizoz (11 July 2008)

Thank you Admin, this is fantastic news.

H_J, you ready?


----------



## H-J (11 July 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Thank you Admin, this is fantastic news.

H_J, you ready? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes speadsheet all set up - so people can now PM me now with their bits they are willing to sell or lend out  
	
	
		
		
	


	





And I will be ready to pass on usernames for bits from Weds 23rd


----------



## wizoz (11 July 2008)

Well done H_J.

It is only going to be in Comp riders though, but hopefully people will know where to come if they want to find a bit.


----------



## wizoz (11 July 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
That's brilliant, thank you Admin! And thank you Holly_Jane for coming up with such a brilliant idea 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

T'was my idea but I'll let H_J take the praise, seeing as though she's going to be doing the hard work


----------



## H-J (11 July 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
That's brilliant, thank you Admin! And thank you Holly_Jane for coming up with such a brilliant idea 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

T'was my idea but I'll let H_J take the praise, seeing as though she's going to be doing the hard work 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Yes I meant to say it was your idea!!


----------



## Sneedy (11 July 2008)

Well done wizoz and H_J, great idea!!  Will have a rummage in my trunk and see what I've got to lend!!!


----------



## chester1234 (11 July 2008)

We have a mass of bits, inc a pony size double bridle set [used on a 12.1]
Everything from 4 1/2 " to 6"
Will draw up a list 
	
	
		
		
	


	




And can I put my name down wanting a NS Universal or Jumper, Please?


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (11 July 2008)

I have a lot of snaffles of most descriptions, gags, pelhams etc - all 5.5", 5.75", 6". Will send list in once I've had a chance to measure them all. Am looking for a 5.5" Happy Mouth Full Cheek With Roller!! Thanks, C.


----------



## kerilli (11 July 2008)

Brilliant news, will get cataloguing my collection!


----------



## Coffee_Bean (11 July 2008)

Fab!! Can we PM you for bits now?


----------



## wizoz (11 July 2008)

H_J needs time to collate the information, she has requested that you give her until Wednesday 23rd July. Thanlks


----------



## cruiseline (13 July 2008)

Bit wanted!!!!!!!!!

Does anyone have a 5 3/4" or 6" slotted Kimblewick, can't seem to find one anywhere.


----------



## JessPickle (15 July 2008)

I have a dr cooks bitless would that be useful for this?


----------



## HBII (15 July 2008)

I have got a Sprenger KK Ultra Soft 18 mm dia 4 3/4 inch long [a random eBay morning purchase!] available.


----------



## wizoz (15 July 2008)

Jess and HBII, you need to PM H_J with your bits and she will put them into her database.

Thanks


----------



## MissDeMeena (16 July 2008)

Hi.. i'm looking for a 5, 1/2 inch Neue Schule Tranz Link Baucher 14mm .. and a 5,1/4 inch Neue Schule Revolving Cheek Weymouth 9cm Cheek...


----------



## H-J (16 July 2008)

please PM me and I will have a look


----------



## _jetset_ (4 August 2008)

I am looking for a 5.5" Myler Comfort Snaffle (or the other BD legal on, is it an MB 32???)

Thanks, 

Rebecca x


----------



## Drummer (7 August 2008)

Any waterford pelhams out there in a 5 1/2 or 5 3/4??


----------



## wizzi901 (28 August 2008)

am looking to buy or loan a cob size brown leather hackamore!!!!


----------



## soph21 (3 September 2008)

I am looking for a cob or full size grackle in black preferably! To buy.

xx


----------



## curlygirla2001 (17 September 2008)

Anyone after a  SPRENGER KK ULTRA HANGING CHEEK (BAUCHER) 5"  dressage legal? PM Holly Jane


----------



## anj789 (1 October 2008)

Anyone got a Sprenger Dynamic 5.5" bit I can try out?
Thanks
Ann


----------



## Kate260881 (8 October 2008)

Hi

Has anyone got a 5 1/4" Neue Schule Tranz Tranz Universal Cheeks &amp; Leather Strap (http://www.thesaddleryshop.co.uk/P/Neue_...ula-(1024).aspx) or a 5 1/4" Myler snaffle without hooks preferably full cheek but definitely not loose ring that I could try out?

Thanks
Kate


----------



## clairencappelli (12 November 2008)

Anyone have a sprenger 5 -5 1/4 inch that is either eggbutt, full check, of the loose ring that runs through an eggbutt???

will also pm holly jane


----------



## Clarew22 (13 November 2008)

Hi, I am looking for a 5" Myler Comfort Snaffle without hooks, can anyone help?

Cheers


----------



## bonnie08 (17 November 2008)

im selling a Korsteel Flexi Jointed 3 ring Dutch Gag bit for sale Blue size 5" never been used only tried in horse`s mouth £15 P&amp;P is extra 
please pm me if you are interessted


----------



## Holloa (19 December 2008)

Does anyone have a 6' cheltenham gag?? Many thanks


----------



## fornema (24 December 2008)

Does anyone have a ponyish size padded english hackamore?


----------



## chester1234 (24 December 2008)

Anybody got a full cheek waterford, 5" ? Sweet iron preferable, not necessity.

Ta!


----------



## Saratoga (31 December 2008)

I am after an NS or KK universal cheeks - ideally with a lozenge, in 5.5 or 5.75?

Thank you


----------



## asbo (31 December 2008)

can not believe i have just seen this 
	
	
		
		
	


	





does anyone have a 6 1/4 or 6.5" Waterford, 3 ring or hanging cheek?

i have a 6" hanging cheek Waterford that is a touch too small


----------



## frannieuk (15 January 2009)

I'm looking to loan a 5 - 51/4" loose ring KK with  lozenge if anyone has one please!


----------



## Ashgrove (16 January 2009)

I would like a Myler comfort snaffle loose ring size 5" or 5 1/2" please


----------



## MissSBird (16 January 2009)

I'm looking for a 5" hanging cheek with a french link if anyone has one lying about.


----------



## star (2 February 2009)

anyone got a 5.5" tom thumb with a lozenge or a french link jointed pelham they wouldn't mind loaning?


----------



## bu_apple (2 March 2009)

I'm after a 5-51/2 inch nathe loose ring straight bar-anyone have one?


----------



## Girlracer (11 March 2009)

I'm looking for a 5 - 51/2" sweet iron full cheek snaffle. 

I also have a happy mouth 3ring dutch gag
Mullen mouth 3 ring dutch gag
A waterford loose ring snaffle
Rubber D- ring snaffle
2 x single joined 3 ring dutch gags
And a high ported, double jointed kimblewick with curbe chain 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Al between 5 &amp; 6+"


----------



## Charlotte125 (11 March 2009)

I dont really know how this works! 
Im looking for a cheltenham gag snaffle/waterford. Either normal or full cheek. Also maybe a plain waterford. Both in 5.5inch.

Thank you muchly!xxc


----------



## kombikids (14 March 2009)

hi not sure how this works but i am after a 5/34  or a 6inch 3 ring gag for my horsey - can anyone help? just a plain snaffle link metal one pls!

I have a 5.1/4 inch copper loose ring snaffle, a 5.1/2 3 ring gag and a 5.3/4 inch happy rubber mouth 3 ring gag in anyone needs one!


----------



## Jumper123 (14 March 2009)

Hey I am looking for a 4 1/2 inch cheltenham gag


----------



## kerryharrison (17 March 2009)

Hi, I'm after a 5" waterford nelson gag or nelson gag please, to loan/borrow to see if it will help my daughter control her pony!!!!! poss buy


----------



## Jane3641 (17 March 2009)

Hi - have just joined the Forum and am desperately trying to track down a Neue Schule Demi Anky Universal 5.3/4.
Apparantly Neue Schule have no plans to re-start production of this particular bit/size since they changed suppliers.

I'm desperate as we have just bought a horse which has major mouthing issues and is only settled in this particular bit....BUT the previous owners won't sell on the bit and so far I've had no joy in finding one.

Is there one on the Bit Exchange list and/ 
	
	
		
		
	


	




or does anyone know where I could get one from (tried ebay!) ?


----------



## ace87 (26 March 2009)

I'm looking for any 5.5" straight bar bits or 5.5" Neue Schule trianing bits. 

Have the following to swap, loan or sell.

5.5" Jeffries Mullen Mouth Pelham w/ curb - used twice
5.5" Eggbutt snaffle (thick mouthpiece)
5.5" Jeffries loose ring french link
4.5" eggbutt snaffle


----------



## nic85 (30 March 2009)

OK this is a long shot..but anyone got the following to lend/sell??

5 1/4 " french link hanging cheek snaffle

5 1/4" waterford hanging cheek snaffle??

Thanks!!


----------



## Ali2 (30 March 2009)

I'm looking for a thin mullen mouth eggbutt snaffle in 5.5 " to try and poss buy.

Have the following to loan/sell:
5.5 " single jointed thick (22 mm) mouth HS stainless steel eggbutt snaffle 
6 " Straight bar happy mouth eggbutt snaffle
6" thin mouth loose ring french link stainless steel snaffle


----------



## michaelj (10 April 2009)

Does anyone have a 5" linked loose ring snaffle?
We're trying to move our gelding, Bob in my sig down from a hanging cheek!

Thanks Guys!


----------



## jessicahulme (13 April 2009)

Hi
After a 5 1/2" full cheek french link thank you


----------



## kerilli (15 April 2009)

I have a few Hippus bits if anyone wants to try one.
http://www.hippus.ch/index.php?option=com_content&amp;task=view&amp;id=18&amp;Itemid=35
They were designed by an Equine Dentist for exceptional horse comfort, and the joint is incorporated into the curve of the bit, so no big lump in the middle at all. 
I have
H1000 (larger eggbutt rings, narrow mouthpiece)
C1100 (eggbutt, fatter mouthpiece)
H500 (small ring loose ring)
H510 (bigger ring loose ring). 
(i've got Katy in narrow eggbutt, that's all i've tried so far, she is going amazingly in it... haven't even bothered trying any of the others yet because this one has made such an unbelievable difference. I am just using it with a loose cavesson, and she is totally relaxed and happy in her mouth, mouthing nicely, frothing a bit, allowing through at jaw at poll... which was not at all easy to get her to do before, i was continually having to ask and persuade. before, she would object and totally invert (as in, stargazing and running), now when i lose her she just pokes her nose slightly... i can cope with that, and get her back immediately! I even jumped her in it yesterday (and jumping her in a snaffle is usually lunacy) and she was the best she's been all year, not fighting or rushing at all.)


----------



## Weezy (15 April 2009)

Looking for a 5.5 KK Universal if anyone has one to sell as mine has gone walkabout


----------



## nic85 (24 April 2009)

Does anyone happen to have a 5 1/2" jointed (rugby)pelham


----------



## Pixxie (27 April 2009)

im looking for a  Myler Low Port Comfort Snaffle if anyone has one? im not sure of size will find out
x


----------



## TinselRider (27 April 2009)

I have the following bits for sale or swap 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ~

* 5 1/2" Jointed pelham
* 5 1/2" Port mouth pelham
* 5 1/2" Dutch gag
* 5 1/2" French link loose ring snaffle
* 5 1/2" jointed copper roller full cheek snaffle

Am looking for
6" myler combi (short shank ) to try
6" French link hanging cheek snaffle


----------



## Saratoga (28 April 2009)

KK or NS universal in 5.5 or 5.75 wanted if anyone has one?


----------



## ajf (28 April 2009)

Hi all

Was wondering if anyone had a KK eggbutt snaffle?  Pref around 5.5"/5.75".  If an RS would be even better (like kk ultra).

Thanks


----------



## TinselRider (29 April 2009)

Also looking to buy a 6" port mouth pelham


----------



## charlie55 (30 April 2009)

I have a sprenger kk ultra, loose ring snaffle in 5.75 (5 3/4) that i dont need anymore.


----------



## mrsflick (6 May 2009)

desperately wanted neue schule or similar Waterford nelson gag 5.5 inches


----------



## CaleruxShearer (8 May 2009)

I'm looking for a 5/5.5 inch full cheek snaffle that needs a good home?


----------



## chris888 (12 May 2009)

hi im sorry to interupt this forum but how do i start a new forum
thanks


----------



## SmartieBean (23 May 2009)

I have for sale:
6" full cheek jointed rubber snaffle - (used once, mare doesn't like it),
5.5" JP jointed Eggbutt snaffle (mare prefers loose-ring),
5" jointed Pelham (too small so used a handful of times).

All perfect condition and will accept £5 for each. pm if intrested


----------



## beano (27 May 2009)

I'm looking for a 5.5" myler combination short shank if anyone can help?

Thanks


----------



## Shrek-Eventing-SW (28 May 2009)

WANTED 

neue schule waterford jumper bit - 5.5"

neue schule universal - 5.5"

thank you


----------



## LadyRascasse (29 May 2009)

hi, i'm looking for a 5" rubber pelham (the black rubber not the white one) to buy if anyone has one please pm me


----------



## Blue-bear (1 June 2009)

Am looking for anything in 61/4 or 61/2 please!!


----------



## boneo (2 June 2009)

I have PM'd you!


----------



## wizzi901 (3 June 2009)

bit of an urgent one, I have a 6 inch straight bar brand new snaffle, does anyone have a 5 inch straight bar they want to swap or lend!!!  PM ME! x


----------



## Vizslak (6 June 2009)

long shot but....need a 5 1/4 sprenger kk baucher (hanging cheek) snaffle pref with stainless cheeks but dont really mind. pm please. thankies!


----------



## Lollii (15 June 2009)

5.75" (5.3/4") Hanging cheek with french link wanted please.

Pm me if you have one for sale?

Thanks.


----------



## JosieToby (22 June 2009)

looking for a NS tranz universal if anyone has one? In 5.5" Thanks


----------



## JosieToby (30 June 2009)

Hi does any one have a NS Tranz loos ring snaffle in 5.5 they want to sell? If so please message me.


----------



## Fanatical (5 July 2009)

Does anyone have a fairly old (but in good condition!) Cheltenham Gag for sale? Big ish ring and mouth pieve not too narrow..? The modern gagas are a pain to buy new and seem to have dodgy cheek piece attachments!


----------



## MICHAELA8228 (9 July 2009)

Does anyone have a 5" waterford, with or with out cheeks, I can try out please?
Thank you........


----------



## lovecharles (10 July 2009)

i have a 5" white rubber bar flexi dutch gag

wanted: 5 1/2" kimblewick with chain


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (11 July 2009)

Does anyone have a myler combination bit?

Either short or long shank in 5.5" - 6.0" i could borrow at all?
Or any similar bits?

Thanks


----------



## DiamondSR (11 July 2009)

Hello, I am looking for a NS or Sprenger Universal bit in size 5.5".

I also have a 5.75" copper ball joint snaffle if anyone needs one;
http://cotswoldsport.co.uk/shop/index.ph...1695d2f24a05607


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (16 July 2009)

I am looking for a 5.5 Myler Eggbutt, low-port with hooks :O 
If anyone has one I could pleaase borrow 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Or the hanging cheek version.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## abracadabra (19 July 2009)

looking for 5 inch NS Verbindend Snaffle to try/buy please


----------



## Meandtheboys (19 July 2009)

I am having a clean out......not sure if I should be putting the price.
5 1/2" NS waterford jumping bit - £20(cost £70)
5 1/2" Myler combi with med shank and med port - used once £40 ( cost £80)
5 1/2" Full cheek snaffle -  £5
5 1/2" cherry roller - £5
5 1/2" Jointed Pelham with roundings - used once - £10
all the above + postage
Happy if someone wants to try out first or borrow.........


----------



## siani1989 (22 July 2009)

hey i am looking for a 4 1/2 inch wilkie bit if anyone has one please pm please


----------



## tabithakat64 (26 July 2009)

Looking for a 5 3/4 Sprenger eggbutt bradoon 
&amp;
5 1/2 or 5 3/4 Hanging cheek snaffle/baucher with lozenge would prefer NS/Sprenger or even a Myler with the 02 mouthpiece.


----------



## Peanot (26 July 2009)

Hi, I`m looking for 5 3/4 NS Universal bit. The one with the 3 rings, one large ring, and one small one at the top and bottom.  If anyone has one for sale, please PM me. Thanks.


----------



## 4leggedfurries (3 August 2009)

looking for a 5.5 or 5.75inch french link/roller/peanut dutch/bubble/3 ring gag (never know what to call them!) for the horse for jumping.  Not looking to pay a huge amount as I dont know whether it will work or not.  Havent jumped for a while and know the hanging cheek wont be sufficeint until he's back into it and am allowed to jumps as of 10th Aug, yay.  If you have anything (good condition only) please pm me.  Thanks


----------



## slivertonics (3 August 2009)

looking for a 5.75 or  6 inch kk ultra or ns universal if anyone has one for sale


----------



## VRIN (3 August 2009)

I am looking to buy a NS 5.5inch universal code 8023U. If anyone has one for sale.

Thanks


----------



## Peanot (10 August 2009)

I have bought a 5.75 NS team-up bit and I have been using it for about 5-6 weeks.  Now I need a 6inch so if anyone would like to swap mine for a 6inch I would be happy to do so.
Thanks.  PM me if interested.
It is 12mm bit with 70mm rings.


----------



## rosspcs (10 August 2009)

Hi i am looking for a 6.5" 3 ring snaffle

Thanks

Steve


----------



## 4leggedfurries (11 August 2009)

Have been recommended to try the NS Elevator jumping bit, so am looking for one in 5.5".  Sensible price please! Thankies


----------



## SacramentaZ (11 August 2009)

Desperately need to trial (and possibly buy, although would prefer a test period first!) a Myler Short Shank Combination in a 5.5.

Please PLEASE PM me if you can help in any way!

Helen xx


----------



## alsxx (14 August 2009)

Does anyone have a NS baucher (hanging cheek) in a 5 1/8 or 5 1/4 for me to try? Also would like to try and other similary sized bit with copper mouthpieces for very fussy mouthed horse.....happy to pay postage/buy etc thanks


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (15 August 2009)

Does anyone have a Comfort Loose Ring Snaffle Myler 02 that I could possibly buy, or even trial before hand if someones feeling generous


----------



## kerilli (15 August 2009)

SacramentaZ, the short shank combo comes in a huge variety of mouthpieces, from the 02 (not a lot more than a snaffle in effect) to some of the high ported designs that are a LOT stronger. you need to check out their website and be more specific if pos!


----------



## DressageDiva1983 (17 August 2009)

Hi i am looking for a 5.75" Nathe full cheek snaffle either straight bar or lozenge, would accept the older type happy mouth, sensible price please (And maybe a trial period?) Please Pm me if you have something, thanks


----------



## nijinsky (22 August 2009)

Am looking for a full cheek waterford snaffle with sweet iron mouthpiece, size 5 1/2 please.


----------



## emlybob (26 August 2009)

I Have a 5.5 inch KK eggbut snaffle with lozenge for sale if anyone interested.  PM me for details


----------



## My_chestnut_mare (27 August 2009)

Hi there i was wanting to try a 5.5 or 6" 3 ring french link gag before i bought one.

How do you go about it and how much does it cost?


----------



## Helen_x (1 September 2009)

Looking for a nathe butterfly flip bit in 5.5 inch please 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 if anyone has one there selling please pm me xxx


----------



## popp (4 September 2009)

looking for a Neue Schule Tranz Elevator 16mm many thanks pm me


----------



## Gorgeous George (9 September 2009)

Hi has anyone got a 3 ring dutch gag with flexi mullen mouth (unjointed happy mouth) in a 5.5" (preferably 14.5cm but 13.5cm would be ok), like this:

http://www.ingatestonesaddlery.co.uk/Hor...uth-101333.Aspx

PLease pm me if you can help, thanks.


----------



## aregona (15 September 2009)

I am looking for french link / lozenger pelham. 5 1/2' would ideally like a neue schule as thats what the mare is used to but dont mind a normal one and im in need of it asap.

any help greatly appreciated


----------



## pootleperkin (19 September 2009)

Just bought a Neue Schule 5 1/4' loose ring lozenge snaffle today and it's a wee bit small. Does anyone have a 5 1/2' in new or good condition? Got this one in a sale and they didn't have any other sizes.  Please PM if you can help.


----------



## MICHAELA8228 (21 September 2009)

Does anyone have a hackamore I can try out please........


----------



## jessicahulme (5 October 2009)

Hi,
Does anyone have a 5 1/2" Neue Scheule Verdeband (I think that's what it's called) or any other loose ring snaffle with tongue relief (eg Myler??)
Have available a 5 1/2" Full cheek french link - only used a couple of times but the horse leans on the cheeks!


----------



## cavalla (18 October 2009)

Hi Anyone got a short shank mikmar 5.5 that they would like to sell?


----------



## Amy_08 (18 October 2009)

I'm looking for a 5.75" cheltenham gag and kimblewick, to try and buy please.


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (19 October 2009)

Looking for a 5.5 straight-bar loose ring if anyone has one to try / possibly buy x


----------



## Torryvald (19 October 2009)

Hi am looking for a cupro weymouth and  bridoon  5 3/4 inch and a 5 3/4  inch baucher.  I have a 5.5 inch Korsteel pinchless loose ring french link if anyone is interested!

thanks


----------



## goneshowjumping (22 October 2009)

I am looking to try a "s" hackamore, anyone got one they would be willing to let me try? My horse jumps in a english hackamore, but heard about the "s" one and fancy giving it a go!


----------



## merliebug (28 October 2009)

Hello,

Bit of a long shot but does anyone have a 5.5 inch Neue Schule tranz angled lozenge I could try? Or pretty much any NS 5.5 loose ring (beval/ universal)? Trying something different and NS has quite a good selection - just don't want to buy before I try!

Thanks.


----------



## aregona (29 October 2009)

I am having a huge clear out and have a load of bits to get rid of. please PM if you want any of the and make me an other. thanks

5.5'' eggbut snaffle
5.5 / 5.75'' DR eggbut (smaller rings)
5.5'' loose ring (hollowmouth_
5'' french link loose ring
4.5'' loosering with lozenger
5'' loosering waterford
5.5'' dutch gag (single joint)
5.5'' happymouth straight bar dutch gag
5.5'' happymouth, single joint kimblewick with curb (no slots in the rings)


----------



## quizzie (9 November 2009)

Hi, looking for a neue schule demi-anky universal in 5 3/4 ins. They apparently are not making more at present!!!.


----------



## nikki_07766 (11 November 2009)

I'm looking for a 5.75 ( 5 3/4")

Either

NS Full Cheek with lozenge
Sprenger Full Cheek
Nathe Full Cheek
Or A Myler Full Cheek (dressage legal)


----------



## rising_promise (13 November 2009)

Hi, looking for a 5.5" NS tranz angled lozenge with eggbutt sides if anyone has one to try and possibly buy?

PM me if you have one.

Ta very much!


----------



## Lucy_Nottingham (17 November 2009)

anyone got a:

6 and a quarter inch french link loose ring snaffle for sale????

and how much do you want for it please? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Preferably with small rings


----------



## ChezandRisk (20 November 2009)

Hi everyone,

I have a PeeWee Stevenson sweet iron bit in 5.5" up for grabs.


----------



## littleme (26 November 2009)

Hi looking for a 5" NS starter bit
also NS/KK in 5" with eggbutt cheeks?


----------



## pepperandoran (27 November 2009)

I have a Neue Schule Universal Lozenge bit 5.5"  Loose ring.
Pm for details


----------



## Bert&Maud (30 November 2009)

I'd love to try a Sprenger Dynamic eggbut in 5 1/2". Does anyone have one I could borrow for a short while?


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (12 December 2009)

has anyone got a butterfly flip i could borrow to try with a view to buy? prefer nathe but would consider other, must be either straight bar or double jointed/lozenge/french link, absolutely not single jointed!!!
5-5 1/2 inches.


----------



## bigboyrocky (12 December 2009)

Anyone got a 6" balding gag i could borrow or buy? 
AND
A nice Full Size (to fit 17.2 with large head) havanah/brown bridle i could buy?
AND
A Havanah/Brown Full Size (to fit 17.2 with large head) grackle noseband i could buy?
AND
A Havanah/Brown Full Size (to fit 17.2 with large head) drop noseband i could buy?

PM me 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Thankss


----------



## abenton (14 December 2009)

Hi,

Does anybody have a 51/2" running gag with cheek pieces i could try? please PM me

thanks


----------



## quizzie (15 December 2009)

Hi, looking for a Neue schule demi-anky loose ring snaffle, 5.75 ins., preferably 14mm diameter.


----------



## Ranyhyn (16 December 2009)

Hello looking for Neue Schule Elevator 6" pref trial and purchase please x


----------



## Ranyhyn (16 December 2009)

And have 5.75" (i think will check) KK french link loose ring snaffle thingymabob 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 can send pics as I am a bit-fool lol for sale or swap with the above mayhap?


----------



## digitalangel (16 December 2009)

i am looking for a Sprenger KK schooling but in 5/12 pm if you can help !


----------



## spacefaer (16 December 2009)

anyone got a 5.5 or a 5.75 cherry roller gag? 
not a 3 ring gag - one with leather cheekpieces
got a myler short shank combination bit to sell or swop - got a mild roller mouthpiece - 5.5"


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (19 December 2009)

now looking for a 5 or 5.5 straight nathe snaffle or sprenger duo in same size.


----------



## kerilli (19 December 2009)

hi, just saw your post about needing a dark brown full size (large 17.2) drop noseband, if you haven't found 1 yet, i have 1 you could buy if you want, happy to refund if it's not the right size, but it fitted my 18.2 warmblood and he had a huge head! have also got a matching bridle etc.
just let me know.
thanks,
kerry


----------



## somethingorother (8 February 2010)

I have a 5 and a half inch black rubber straight bar pelham (no curb chain but have already bid on a leather one on ebay, so might have soon!)

Would prefer to swop for a non rubber (he chews it) 5 and a half inch hanging cheek with french link/lozenge 

...if anyone fancies that? Or wants to buy/borrow the pelham?


----------



## spacefaer (9 February 2010)

got a Myler long shank combination bit with barrel mouthpiece(small roller thing in the middle) - would sell or swop for cherry roller gag

Myler is 5.5 - would like 5.5 gag .......


----------



## EventingMad (10 February 2010)

Hi,
Just wondering if anyone has got a 5-5.5 copper roller eggbutt snaffle,that i could buy?
PM if you can help 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Many thanks


----------



## somethingorother (13 February 2010)

Scrap my above post, both the pelham i have and the hanging cheek i'm after are 5 inch. Don't know why i had 5.5 in my head that night! Sorry!


----------



## swellhillcottage (15 February 2010)

Any one have a 6" Neue schule Trans angle loose ring 16mm or a similar Sprenger ultra kk ? 

Sharonxx


----------



## DIEGO (27 February 2010)

5 inch rugby pelham mullen mouth,£12.00plus p,p     
7 inch swales bit,£30.00 plus p.p


----------



## sandr (12 March 2010)

Hi, I am after a 5.25'' or 5.5'' NS Starter bit or Demi Anky. Would also like to try Trans Angled lozenge eggbutt.

Thank you


----------



## Marv99 (15 March 2010)

Hi,

I'm after trying a 5.5 inch fulmer as I'm told it might help with my steering issues. I don't want a jointed one with a nut cracker action but one with a losenge or french link. Does the bit bank have anything that could help?

Thanks


----------



## abenton (18 March 2010)

Does anyone have a 5.5" double jointed running gag, that they want to loan/sell?


----------



## posie_honey (18 March 2010)

i'm after a 5" myler mullen eggbutt dressage legal (no hooks) 
and the comfort snaffle version too!

i do have a 3 ring gag single joint kicking about - i can't even rememebr what horse i used it on! but i'll never use that so if anyone does want it - just shout


----------



## Saxon_Jasmine (25 March 2010)

Hiya,

does anyone have a NS Tranz Loose Ring Snaffle and an NS Tranz Angled Lozenged Eggbutt I could try on my mare?

Thank you.


----------



## stothardv (7 April 2010)

Hi Does anyone have a butterfly flip bit 5 1/2 or 6inch for sale? or know of where i can hire one please? Thanks Vikki


----------



## wench (8 April 2010)

If anyone has got an american gag, any mouthpiece, in 5.5" I would be interested....


----------



## AandK (9 April 2010)

looking for a 5" myler comfort snaffle, 02 mouthpeice, dressage legal so no hooks please.  thanks


----------



## kellybrown11 (9 April 2010)

Hi,

Has anyone got a sprenger ultra kk loose ring snaffle?

Thanks


----------



## Corona (9 April 2010)

Hello, Has anyone got a big fat 5.5" eggbutt snaffle?? or another nice mild snaffle for a baby with a lovely mouth please. many thanks x


----------



## Cliqmo (9 April 2010)

Any change someone has a 5.5" hippus I could try out??


----------



## igglepiggle (13 April 2010)

Does anyone have a 5" Myler 33?


----------



## Peanot (3 May 2010)

Hi, I have just bought a 6"  hard rubber pelham but it is too big, the 5.5" was a tad too small so I am after a 5.75" so if anyone wishes to do a straight swap, that would be ideal.
Thanks


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (3 May 2010)

Hi I tried to PM the administrator of the bit bank but her pm box is full apparently!

I have a 6" Korsteel sweet-iron Dutch Gag, never been used, still has tack-shop label on it giving new price of £16.99. So someone make me an offer please.


----------



## bigboyrocky (4 May 2010)

I have a *6" Myler hanging cheek* that i no longer need. PM me if interested...


----------



## frannieuk (5 May 2010)

Just wondering if anyone has either a 5.5" full cheek, single jointed copper roller, or a 5.5" single jointed fulmer I could borrow or buy? Please PM if you can help!


----------



## littleme (14 May 2010)

Looking for NS or KK eggbut snaffle in 5"!!


----------



## VickiPagan (14 May 2010)

Hi there - I'm looking for a 5 3/4 dressage legal Myler, pref one with fulmer cheeks. Or if anyone can recommend something for a very novice and extremely disobedient (but lush) Dutch Warmblood...


----------



## Spirit1234 (29 May 2010)

Hi, does anyone have a Myler MB02 29 (eggbutt cheeks)?? that they no longer want
in a 5.5"??
Thanks


----------



## digitalangel (31 May 2010)

Hiya!

Am desperate for baucher/hanging cheek lozenge bit in 5"!

Am also looking for a myler MB02 with eggbuts, or a Comfort Mullen ( has to be dressage legal ) in 5"


----------



## 4leggedfurries (1 July 2010)

I have available:

5.5" Neue Schule Elevator bit
5.5" Hanging cheek french link bit
5.5" Full cheek single jointed curved bit

Looking for a Neue Schule Performance Pony Range Loose Ring Bit in 4.5" for the shetland if anyone has one.


----------



## ArcticFox (2 July 2010)

Hi there

I tried to PM you but it failed.


I am looking for a 5" cheltenham gag for my horse if anyone has a second hand one?  my horse takes a full size bride

many thanks

caroline


----------



## Binkyireland (6 July 2010)

please please help-I need a rope gag with a loose ring and a lozenge,preferably in a warm metal-here's the catch tho-I need it in a 4.5 inch for my wierd little event horse-15.2hh with a teeny mouth and a hardwired brain............Anyway desperately need the above bit so if anyone can help,please do.


----------



## Binkyireland (6 July 2010)

I have a 4.5 inch loose ring neue schule snaffle,used twice-will sell it to you very reasonably-00353 876648795 liveryservice@hotmail.com


----------



## Carefreegirl (6 July 2010)

I am looking for a 5.5 inch medium port snaffle, loose ring, eggbutt or hanging cheek and also a 5.5 inch Hartwell pelham or similar that can be ridden with 2 reins and the shanks no longer than 12.5 cms. PM me if you prefer. Thanks. Forgot to say the port needs to be 3/4 of an inch high and if possible the bit curves like a banana if you look it at it from above, I've only found straight so far which madam doesnt like.


----------



## royal (7 July 2010)

I'm URGENTLY looking for a 5.75" french link loose ring bradoon and 5.5" sliding cheek weymouth if anyone can help?!!


----------



## spacefaer (7 July 2010)

Myler bits 

I've got 3 for sale
1 long shank combination with the MB04 mouthpiece - central barrel - £45

1 long shank combination with the MB42 mouthpiece (I think) jointed, ported barrel £45

1 pelham with MB42 mouthpiece £40

All 5.5"

plus p&p 
Can send pics


----------



## Daddy_Long_Legs (14 July 2010)

I am looking for a Full Cheek French Link Happy mouth or a Full Cheek French Link with a copper/sweet iron mouth piece. 5'5 please.

I have a 5'5 Full Cheek waterford snaffle to sell. 20 plus p&p.


----------



## kezimac (18 July 2010)

I have hartwell pelham in 5.5" £20 plus post 

Sprenger Duo - same as nathe but nicer bit - in 5.75" loose rings £35 plus post

Neue Schule Tranz angled lozenge 5.5" with half cheeks £30 plus post

Also Drop noseband (hilary vernon relaxer- made by barnsby so lovely leather) in brown adjustable nose, has elastic inserts for more comfortable fit - it was £60 new!!!- Sell for £38 plus post 

cheers


----------



## Capriole (18 July 2010)

MYLER 
myler dee-ring snaffle with hooks, measures 5 inches with a tape measure but comes up a lot bigger IMO more like a 5 1/2 in reality, due to the shape of the mouthpiece, so was too big for my horse. pictures available.
£40

http://www.thehorsebitshop.co.uk/product.php?xProd=111

myler eggbutt with hooks, measures 5 inches, photo available
£40

http://www.thehorsebitshop.co.uk/su...yler&jssCart=3d972334ab66d92f92f98e44efec979d

plus p+p


----------



## dee378 (21 July 2010)

Does anyone have a Neue Schule Loose Ring Waterford in either 5.5" or 5.75"? 

Thanks!


----------



## marmalade76 (21 July 2010)

I have but no longer need:-

Myler long combination with low port comfort mouthpiece, 5.5

Jointed pelham, 5.5

Double, loose ring bridoon and sliding cheek weymouth, 5.5

Magenis, 5.5

I am looking for a wilkie/loop snaffle, 5 - 5.25.


----------



## Daddy_Long_Legs (21 July 2010)

I am looking for a 6" loose ring copper/sweet iron french link/lozenge snaffle!


----------



## Daddy_Long_Legs (23 July 2010)

I have for sale 

Happy Mouth straight bar 3 Ring Dutch Gag 5'

Loose Ring Copper Snaffle 5'


----------



## Passage... (29 July 2010)

I have this exact bit for sale, never been used ordered the wrong size if anyone wants it before i send it back I also now have my neue schule so its no longer needed.  I have about 5 hanging up too which i dont use which i will list later   but for now...

http://www.shiresequestrian.co.uk/shop/product.php?productid=804&cat=572&page=6

Its 5.5" by the way


----------



## lilaclomax (29 July 2010)

Evening all

Does anyone have a hanging cheek Myler MB02 in 5" looking for a new home? (My boy is currently in a 5.5' eggbutt snaffle but I was told that Mylers come up big),

Thanks


----------



## Kayfamily (7 August 2010)

Hi

I am after a 5.5" French Link Dutch Gag, not sure if it is 3 or 4 rings, (the one with 2 rings below your normal snaffle ring).

I have a 5" of the above for sale.


----------



## jaffa2311 (11 August 2010)

I have a 

6" bubble gag
5" happy mouth cherry roller snaffle
5.5" jointed pelham 
5" Low port mouth Kimblewick
5.5" Full cheek snaffle

all for lending, not selling.

I am looking to borrow/try out- 

5.5" or 6" NS Universal bit 
5.5" Weymouth set 
A Hackamore 
5.5" Tom Thumb 
5.5" Jointed or Port mouthed or Straight bar Kimblewick


----------



## Decision_Tree (13 August 2010)

WANTED!!
 I am looking for a 5.5" loose ring copper/sweet iron french link/lozenge Thin Mouth snaffle! (not picky at all!) 

PM me of you have one to sell, I would collect from Cscotland2 if your there this weekend!!


----------



## jonny (16 August 2010)

WANTED......

5 1/2 - 6

Full cheek french link snaffle

KK Ultra-Universal


----------



## charlie55 (18 August 2010)

Has anyone got a Neue schule universal gag with the leather strap i could try or buy? Either 5.5, 5.75 or even a 6" just to try it. Thanks


----------



## Hels_Bells (1 September 2010)

Hi - does anyone have a 5.75" Neue Schule 16mm Team Up which I would be happy to buy?

Thanks!!


----------



## Capriole (1 September 2010)

Sorcerers Apprentice said:



			MYLER 

myler eggbutt with hooks, measures 5 inches, photo available
£40

http://www.thehorsebitshop.co.uk/su...yler&jssCart=3d972334ab66d92f92f98e44efec979d

plus p+p
		
Click to expand...

only this one remaining


----------



## MissSBird (19 September 2010)

Looking for a 4.75 or 5" Neue Schule loose ring team up bit, should anyone have one


----------



## Daddy_Long_Legs (7 October 2010)

I am looking for 

6' Hanging Cheek French Link

6' Sweet Iron Copper Tom Thumb

6.5' Waterford Snaflle 

I have but no loner need a 5.5 Full Cheek Waterford and

5' Happy Mouth Straightbar 3 ring gag

5' Loose ring copper snaffle


----------



## ArcticFox (10 October 2010)

Hi All


I am looking for a 5" double bridle bit set, or a 5" show pelham.  

Also would like a plain hunting type black double bridle - an old one as its just for practice. 

Please PM me if you have one.

Many thanks


----------



## IncaCola (27 October 2010)

Looking to trial/lease/ buy a nathe pelham, american gag or running gag size 145cm for a strong hunter who gets a sore mouth. Please pm if you can help


----------



## jackscrag (29 October 2010)

I have two pelham bits 5 1/2",.
1. Mullen mouth stainless steel with chain,. £14+ P&P ( Great cond )
2. Flexible rubber pelham straight bar, just mouthed (My lad hated it - unfortunately) £8 + p&p
Or free collection from leigh, Lancs,. thanks jackie


----------



## 1985 (12 November 2010)

I'm looking for a 5.5" NS demi-anky please pm if you have one. x


----------



## hrhmika (17 November 2010)

Hi, 

I am looking for a NS starter in 5 3/4 and the NS full cheek (just their normal one)in the same size and I think it's a 14 mm that i need. PM memif you can help.


----------



## delberts_racquel (30 November 2010)

I'm looking for a 5.5'' myler snaffle bit please xx


----------



## Bojangles (30 November 2010)

Have anyone got a xfull drop noseband in Drk Hava will pay. Thanks


----------



## spacefaer (30 November 2010)

Myler Long shank combination bit with sweet iron mouthpiece, jointed low port. Rawhide noseband. £120 new - will accept £50 plus postage

MB32-04

Would swop for copper roller gag


----------



## Javabb94 (5 January 2011)

I have some bits for sale including

5" Pelham without Curb Chain

An eggbut snaffle in 43/4" or "5

Various other bits PM me for details

£5 posted each

Also have some nosebands aswell,

Pony Flash Noseband

Cob Size Grackle Noseband


----------



## MM&PP (5 January 2011)

Hello,

Am looking for a straight bar rubber fulmer snaffle in 5".

Willing to pay or swap.

Have a 6" straight bar mouthing bit with keys - like new condition.


----------



## bigboyrocky (26 January 2011)

I have a 6" American gag, PM me if you want it!


----------



## kylie88 (27 January 2011)

Hi,

I'm after a 5.5 kimblewick bit if anyone has one?

Thanks


----------



## bliss87 (31 January 2011)

Im after a 5.5in tom thumb bit

willing to pay


----------



## JenniferB (3 February 2011)

I have the following for sale if anyone is interested:

5 1/2" Neue Schule Waterford with full cheeks (new style) £30

5 1/2" Waterford with full cheeks
5 1/2" JP curved jointed Fulmer
5" rubber jointed Fulmer (only used for about 3 weeks, VGC)  all £10 each

Can anyone tell I've got a fussy baby with dodgy steering?


----------



## chancing (8 February 2011)

hi 
after a 5 or 5 and a half inch fulmer snaffle please


----------



## BSJAlove (11 February 2011)

i have a 4'' eggbut french link snaffle and a 4.5'' jointed full cheek. also a 5.5'' dutch gag. any in exchange for a 4.5'' french link snaffle  pm me!


----------



## cobface (13 February 2011)

Am after a 5" NEUE SCHULE TRANZ ANGLED LOZENGE BAUCHER (hanging cheek) if anyone can help please pm me


----------



## nedzy (14 February 2011)

Hi, 

I'm looking for a Neue Schule Verbindend  6".

Willing to pay.

Thanks


----------



## Flying_Filly (15 February 2011)

I am looking for a 5 3/4 - 6inch 

Neue Schule Waterford Jumper or

Neue Schule Waterford Nelson Gag


Willing to pay.


----------



## Spyda (1 March 2011)

Has anyone a 5 3/4 or 6 inch NS Tranz Angled Lozenge Universal bit for sale? With or without the curb strap?

Many thanks


----------



## Doncella (2 March 2011)

I want a 5.5 leather loose ring snaffle, Cashmore or similar please.


----------



## nixxyz (2 March 2011)

hi ive got a 5' full cheek copper waterford bit if anyone want to try or buy, 

pm me if interested


----------



## Spyda (3 March 2011)

I have a brand new 6 inch vulcanite pelham with a double link curb chain and lip strap available. Bought but never been used.


----------



## Happy Hunter (5 March 2011)

Looking for a 5.5 NS Starter or Team up.
I have heard they come up a little small so could also accept 5.75.

Thanks


----------



## Ranyhyn (5 March 2011)

6.25 augrian metal (sp) loose ring with lozenge would swap for full size havanna breastplate-elasticated or hunting. or 10 to buy


----------



## Scoundrel (13 March 2011)

Hi,
I amlooking for a Neue Schule Universal tranz angled lozenge in 5.5 if you could let me know if anyone has one that would be great thanks


----------



## _EVS_ (15 March 2011)

Desperatly seeking a Nathe or Sprenger Duo Pelham to try or buy. 5 1/2 or 5 3/4 sizing. Thanks xx


----------



## Walrus (16 March 2011)

Hello,

I'm looking for a Neue Schule Beval Snaffle (wilkie style) in a 5 1/4 inch or 5 1/2 inch to buy.

Many Thanks


----------



## BellaBoos (19 March 2011)

I have a 5 1/4 Neue Schule Universal (and I think also the curb strap) and a Neue Schule 5 3/4 Revolving Weymouth (brand new) for sale and am looking desperately for a 5 1/2 Neue Schule Revolving Weymouth if anyone has one


----------



## Kayfamily (19 March 2011)

I'm looking for a jointed pelham with curb chain or a running gag to either try or buy, size 5.5" or 5.75".
Thanks


----------



## jaijai (19 March 2011)

Hi, 
Am interested in a 5" Neue Shule Verbindend bit to buy please. 
Thanks


----------



## AFlapjack (22 March 2011)

I am looking for a 5 1/4 NS Verbindend or Team-Up bit. Or even a 5 1/4 NS Tranz Angled Lozenge Eggbutt.
Thanks xx


----------



## JessandCharlie (27 March 2011)

Hi, I'm looking for a NS Verdinbend too  5 1/2 or 5 3/4 please 

J&C


----------



## horsemad126 (29 March 2011)

I am looking for a 5.75 NS team up bit, but other similar(or full cheek) NS bits I might be interested in too.


----------



## jcwh (5 April 2011)

i have a full cheek waterford 5'' for sale pm me


----------



## DaisyDoll (7 April 2011)

I am looking for a Tranz Angled Lozenge Cheltenham Running Lever, 5.5".
Thanks


----------



## jackscrag (13 April 2011)

Hi i have a few bits for sale:-

5 1/2" pelham stainles steel french link with chain £14 inc postage
5 1/2" full cheek sweet iron eggbut snaffle £10 inc postage
5 1/2" pelham flexible rubber with chain (As new) £10 inc postage
thanks


----------



## ace87 (26 April 2011)

Have the following for loan/sale:

5.5" Stainless Steel loose ring cherry roller
5.5" Loose ring stainless steel waterford mouth piece
5.5" Jeffries Mullen mouth hanging cheek 
5.5" Jeffries Loose ring french link - stainless steel 
5.5" Sweet iron loose ring with copper lozenge
5.5" Stainless Steel hollow mouth loose ring
5.5" Myler short shank combination with low ported mouth piece + straps & sheepskin noseband cover

5" Cyprium french link eggbutt snaffle 
5" Sweet iron loose ring with copper lozenge


Would like 5" or 5.25" Neue Schule baucher.


----------



## FayeFriesian (27 April 2011)

I have the following bits:

5.5 Jointed, thick mouth eggbutt
6 Hanging Cheek Jointed 
5.5 Badoon jointed snaffle
5.5 Jointed Pelham with Curb

Wanted:
French Link Egbbutt Snaffle with curved mouth piece if possible. 5.5  - 5.3/4

Thanks


----------



## friesian80 (30 April 2011)

I have  
6" Myler comfort bit for sale, had little use
6" french link bit


Im looking for a 5 1/2 or 5 3/4 Myler comfort bit, please PM me if you have one for sale or would like to buy mine.


----------



## coolio (5 May 2011)

Wanted 5" full cheek with a lozenge.  Try and Buy if possible please


----------



## Salcey (5 May 2011)

Hi

I would be intrested in any nathe bits in 5.5"
Thanks


----------



## LaurenM (8 May 2011)

Hello,

I'm looking for;

5.5 loose ring french link snaffle
6.0 waterford full cheek or snaffle
5.5 cherry roller snaffle

Thanks


----------



## lauraanddolly (9 May 2011)

Does anyone have a myler comfort snaffle - in 4.5 or 5" they are looking to sell pls?


----------



## Hels_Bells (18 May 2011)

Hi - is anyone selling a 6" or 6.25", 3 or 4 ring gag bit with french link preferably a happy mouth or rubber type?

Thanks!!


----------



## fatbird (19 May 2011)

Hi, I am looking for a 6" NS demi-anky (no longer made in this size but maybe someone has one they no longer need?) or Sprenger Turnedo. Would also be very interested in trying a Hippus 510L but I know this is a long shot! It would be fantastic if any of you could help... thanks


----------



## xp0u4076 (20 May 2011)

Hi, Im looking for a happy mouth french link/roller loose ring or full cheek snaffle bit in 5".
Happy to pay!


----------



## whizzer (19 June 2011)

Selling-
NS Waterford Pelham,6"
Cheltenham Waterford gag,6.5"
Happy Mouth straight bar,5.5"
Tom Thumb Gag,6"
Rubber straight bar,5.5"
Happy Mouth TYPE single joint snaffle,5.5"
Stainless Steel hanging cheek,french link,5.5"
Also German Hackamore with Nuumed nose sleeve-hardly used
Please PM me if interested


----------



## caroline23 (21 June 2011)

looking for a 6" 2 ring dutch gag in sweet iron


----------



## Blythwind (1 July 2011)

Hi,

I am after a 5.5inch Neue Schule Tranz Angled lozenge snaffle (loose ring), if anyone has one available

Thanks!


----------



## Kat (3 July 2011)

Hi I'm after a 5.5" demi anky or eggbut tranz angled lozenge. To try before buying. 

Thanks


----------



## jenbleep (7 July 2011)

Hello, I need a 5.5 inch Neue Schule Universal and/or Beval lozenge mouthpeice to try before buying  

Thanks


----------



## Winklepoker (8 July 2011)

I am looking for an eggbutt snaffle with a lozenge or link or a full cheek with lozenge/link in a 5 inch
Thanks


----------



## whizzer (10 July 2011)

Wanted... Waterford universal,Waterford beval/wilkie or Waterford nelson gag. 6".


----------



## liveryblues (19 July 2011)

Im looking for a 5" NS mors l'hotte weymouth & a 51/2" NS lozenged bradoon.


----------



## Littlemissmoneypenny (21 July 2011)

Hi,
I'm looking for a Neue Schule Tranz Angled Lozenge Universal 5.5" and I have a Neue Schule Tranz Angled Lozenge snaffle 5.5" PM me if interested or know of any.

Thanks


----------



## xJalisco (4 August 2011)

WANTED 4.5'' LOOSE RING CHERRY ROLLER! for buy or swap. PM me please

Thanks


----------



## kezimac (11 August 2011)

WANTED  5.1/8 or 5.5 Sprenger Ultra Wh loose ring (the one with wheel in middle of lozenge) 

FOR SALE  5.25 Tranz angled NS Hanging cheek VGC


----------



## zxp (13 August 2011)

Hey, 

FOR SALE: 5 inch NS tranz angled losenge. PM me with an offer if anyone wants it


----------



## kaiko (16 August 2011)

Wanted for trial, 6" loose ring snaffle with lozenge and curved mouth piece (NS, Sprenger, Tranz type).

Unsure where to start as they all seem similar hence would like to trial some if anyone has one floating about.

Thanks.


----------



## Morrigan_Lady (21 August 2011)

Im after a neue schule team up bit size 5.5 inches if there is one please?


----------



## alsxx (24 August 2011)

I'm looking for a 5" myler full cheek snaffle with either low port or none (so long as it doesn't have hooks)....if anyone has one they would be happy to lend out for a trial. Would also be interested in buying, but ideally would like to try first


----------



## Sneedy (13 September 2011)

For sale - as new Neue Schule elevator (8023NS).  Its a 5.5" and has only been used a couple of times, no teeth marks so looks almost new!

I don't want to loan this to try as its not got any teeth marks on it and would be bit annoyed if it came back chewed !! 

PM me if you're interested!!


----------



## meesha (19 September 2011)

looking for a cheltenham gag 5.5 not a nutcracker - can probably get away with a 5.75 or bigger in waterford.
thanks, clarissa


----------



## PorkChop (24 September 2011)

Looking for a large peewee bit - I have a medium that I am happy to swap if wanted x


----------



## QueenDee_ (24 September 2011)

Looking for a 5inch Neue Schule Tranz Angled Baucher

preferably to try before buying,

PM me if anyone has one avaliable!


----------



## Doogal (4 October 2011)

Hello

I am looking for a 5.5 neue schule demi-anky loose ring

Please PM if you can help

I can pay by paypal or cash 

Thanks


----------



## Capriole (4 October 2011)

MYLER 

myler eggbutt with hooks, measures 5 inches, photo available
£30

plus p+p


----------



## jessie7 (14 October 2011)

Hi

I'm looking for a Neue Universal Waterford 5 3/4" if any one has one for sale?

Thanks
Emma


----------



## PercyMum (18 October 2011)

Hi

Does anyone have a Neue Shule 5.75" or 6" Swales Pelham for sale?  

Many Thanks!


----------



## miskettie (18 October 2011)

I'm looking for a 5 1/4 Neue Schule loose ring snaffle - I have a  5 1/2 that I can exchange.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (20 October 2011)

Straight bar, no hooks or chain. Pm me if interested. £5 plus P&P. eBay feedback 100%.


----------



## peerielee (27 October 2011)

Hi Im looking for a 5.75  loose ring NS trans losenge bit, if you have anything please pm me.


----------



## charlie55 (8 November 2011)

Im looking for a comfort myler without hooks, normally takes a 5.75 so i need a 5.5 please....


----------



## charlie55 (11 November 2011)

charlie55 said:



			Im looking for a comfort myler without hooks, normally takes a 5.75 so i need a 5.5 please....
		
Click to expand...

Ignore that ^^ i need a 5 1/4 if anyone can help? Im selling a 5.5 if anyone wants to swap?


----------



## zxp (24 November 2011)

5" Rotary KY double jointed french link loose ring snaffle. (v.good condition - used twice max)

5.5" Rotary KY double jointed french link loose ring snaffle. (v.good condition - used twice max)

5.5" straight bar rubber running gag (good condition but old leathers) 

4.5" Single jointed pelham with curb chain. (v. good condition used handfull of times)

5" NS Neue Schule Tanz Angled Losenge. Double jointed, loose ring (good used condition, with bag. )

PM me with an offer if you fancy any of these. Payment by paypal I'm 100% ebay feedback.


----------



## EquestrianFairy (4 December 2011)

Need a 5" myler comfort- full cheek.


----------



## caroline23 (5 December 2011)

got a 6" full cheek waterford to swap/sell for a mullen mouth flexi rubber pelham 5.5"


----------



## abbijay (7 December 2011)

Wanted: 6 1/2" or 6 3/4" loose ring bradoon with french link or lozenge. 12mm or 14mm mouthpiece. 
Also wanted: 7" waterford dutch gag. 
TIA x


----------



## frankie8 (28 December 2011)

Wanted Kineton noseband, cob size preferabaly but also full size.


----------



## letsgobonkers (29 December 2011)

I'm after a 13.5cm nathe 2 ring gag, pm if you have one please!!


----------



## Libbyn1982 (6 January 2012)

Looking for a 7' pelham, preferably a rugby pelham, to try before I buy, or buy cheap.
Thanks


----------



## kjmallett (9 January 2012)

I am looking for a Tranz Angled Lozenge Nelson Cheltenham Running Lever gag please thanks


----------



## goneshowjumping (10 January 2012)

looking for a 5.5" butterfly flip bit to try (then buy if its ok!)


----------



## ellie_e (12 January 2012)

Im after a 5" waterford hanging cheek, or 5" pelham, to try before buy


----------



## kjmallett (12 January 2012)

I have a for sale 
5.5" Neue Schule Waterford Universal 
5" waterford 3 ring gag
5.5" 3 ring gag with thick mouthpiece (20mm)


----------



## bexn (14 January 2012)

Looking for a hippus bit- can anyone help?


----------



## FabioandFreddy (15 January 2012)

I have a 5.5" ported Rockin S Snaffle for sale.Only used once.


----------



## ellie_e (16 January 2012)

I'm looking for a Myler comfort pelham, 5" in the 04mouth piece if anyone has one for sale


----------



## dukesmum (16 January 2012)

Hello I am looking for a 6 inch Kimblewick if anyone has one to sell. Thanks


----------



## landf (17 January 2012)

Does anyone have a 5 1/2" full cheek, mullen mouth, happy mouth snaffle they would like to sell......??


----------



## Clofox (17 January 2012)

Looking for French link eggbutt snaffle 5" for sale..


----------



## caramel (17 January 2012)

Hi all! looking for either a 5.5'' jointed pelham, or a NS universal, 5.5''. Ideally to try.


----------



## HBII (23 January 2012)

Hippus bit sitting unused H510


----------



## ArcticIce (23 January 2012)

I'm looking for a 6.25" waterford please


----------



## Meandtheboys (23 January 2012)

I have the following:
5 1/2 Cherry Roller £5
5 1/2 jointed pelham £5
5 3/4 proper nather pelham cost £120, immaculate condition £40
5 1/2 french link, loose ring - new as too 'fat' for my youngster £5
5 1/4 'gold' looking jointed snaffle £5
3 x 3 ring gags jointed / with and without happy mouth £5 each
5 1/4 Kimblewick £5

all plus postage so probably £2 extra


----------



## dukesmum (24 January 2012)

Looking for a 5 3/4" Kimblewick if any one has one. Thanks


----------



## QueenDee_ (26 January 2012)

Looking for a 5.5inch Pelham(preferably with curb chain+lip strap) with a link or lozenge,
Preferably to try before buying!
-Elena


----------



## LittleP (26 January 2012)

Hi
I'm looking for a 5" or 5.25" french link fulmer, if anyone has one for sale please contact me.
Thanks


----------



## FabioandFreddy (27 January 2012)

Looking for a 6" NS Verbindend to buy if anyone has one.


----------



## Daddy_Long_Legs (6 February 2012)

Looking for a 6 inch or 6.5 inch full cheek waterford snaffle!


----------



## Gembo (6 February 2012)

what do people think of the myler combination ?


----------



## friesian80 (6 February 2012)

Looking for a 6" straight bar with keys


----------



## YardGeek (7 February 2012)

Looking for a 5 1/2" Neue Schule Team Up bit 12mm to buy


----------



## jen22 (10 February 2012)

looking for myler long shank combination bit with port, Many thanks


----------



## pixiebee (20 February 2012)

Myler comfort snaffle without hooks, 02 mouth. 5.5" V good condition. Will sell for £30


----------



## lyndsayberesford (21 February 2012)

Looking for a NS 6" Tranz angled lozenge elevator for sale/loan if anyone has one

http://www.onlineforequine.co.uk/sa...eue-schule-tranz-angled-lozenge-elevator.html


----------



## Spyda (22 February 2012)

6" NS Verbindend offered.

I have a 'used once' for a 10 min lunge session 6" NS Verbindend. Is too big so offered for sale. PM me if you are interested


----------



## Spyda (22 February 2012)

Wanted to buy a 5 3/4" NS Verbindend please! PM me if you have one to sell. Many thanks


----------



## pixiebee (22 February 2012)

Spyda said:



			6" NS Verbindend offered.

I have a 'used once' for a 10 min lunge session 6" NS Verbindend. Is too big so offered for sale. PM me if you are interested 

Click to expand...

someone was looking for one of those on the last page


----------



## FabioandFreddy (22 February 2012)

Was me!  Have pm'd you Spyda.


----------



## Saratoga (22 February 2012)

I'm on the look out for a 5.25 NS team up bit to buy.


----------



## claire_p2001 (23 February 2012)

i'm looking for a rubber pelham 5.5" to buy please


----------



## fastfilly (24 February 2012)

I'm looking for myler comfort low port kimblewick 5" or nathe kimblewick please?


----------



## nuttychestnuthorse (25 February 2012)

Hi I'm looking for a 5" ns tranz angled lozenge baucher for trial before I buy if anyone has one please pm me  x


----------



## Spyda (26 February 2012)

Sprenger Dynamic RS KK Ultra bradoon 5 3/4"

Aurigan mouthpiece, stainless steel rings.

14mm thick mouthpiece, 5.3/4" wide








Too big for my mare. Cost well over £100. 

£58.50 including postage by First Class Recorded Delivery.

PM if you're interested. 

PS: I'm looking for a 5.5" version.


----------



## lyndsayberesford (28 February 2012)

Just had a 5.75" NS elevator (tranz angled lozenge) and really need a 6". Only used for about 2 minutes just to try in his mouth. Willing to swap for brand new 6" plus money or straight swap for used version.

Also would consider the Universal tranz angled lozenge in 6"


----------



## auntienutnut (28 February 2012)

Wanted to buy.

KK Ultra 5.5 inch 21mm mouth piece

Please pm me if you have one available


----------



## tallyho! (10 March 2012)

Hi all, wondered if anyone has a myler mb02 5" to swap with a 5.5" please?

Thanks.


----------



## FabioandFreddy (14 March 2012)

6" hard rubber pelham with curb chain for sale if anyones interested.


----------



## Spendtoomuch (22 March 2012)

Looking for a Neue Schule Tranz Angled Lozenge Universal size 5.5". Please Pm if you have one I can buy, borrow or hire. Would love to try one before I buy. Currently use a Neue Schule Verbindend, great for dressage but need something stronger for jumping


----------



## Ranyhyn (30 March 2012)

NS Team-up 5.5" wanted.  Ideally 12mm version.


----------



## abailey (31 March 2012)

Hi, 

Love this idea 
Does anyone have a Nathe butterfly flip bit I could borrow/buy?  5.25/5.5" please. Any experiences using this please, I have a very sensitive but strong showjumper, he throws his head up and tries to shake me off his mouth.  Thanks.


----------



## MissGem (1 April 2012)

I have for sale the following:

Neue Schule Tranz Angled Lozenge Full Cheek - 5.75" - 18mm thickness

Hard rubber straight bar pelham  - 5.75"

Stainless steel Kimblewick with low port - 5"

Stainless steel French link Dutch gag - 5.5"

All bits in very good condition -some teeth marks as expected, but all had little use. Please PM me if anyone interested.


----------



## Joeyjojo (8 April 2012)

I'm looking to buy a 5 1/4 inch Sprenger Dynamic RS Eggbutt 14mm. If anyone has one to sell, please let me know!

Many thanks


----------



## Noodlebug (8 April 2012)

Does anyone have a hippus bit 53/4 to try?? Or any information on what they are like. My boy is in a sprenger duo as he doesn't like any tongue pressure. He also went very well in a magic bit. Can anyone tell me if the Hippus is dressage legal?


----------



## Ranyhyn (16 April 2012)

BUMP:
5.75" 16mm NS Team up for sale or swap for 5.5 12mm version.  Please inbox for details


----------



## Capriole (24 April 2012)

myler eggbutt with hooks, measures 5 inches, cant remember the model but photo available
£25

plus p+p


----------



## Gusbear (24 April 2012)

I've got a few that I'm asking £5 each + postage as clearing out all my excess.

5" eggbutt single jointed snaffle
5 1/2" eggbutt single jointed snaffle
5 1/2" eggbutt (small ring) single jointed snaffle
5 1/2" French link eggbutt snaffle
6" French link eggbutt snaffle
PM me if interested


----------



## catwithclaws (27 April 2012)

does anybody have a 5.5" hanging cheek snaffle with either a lozenge or french link?? pref with a sweet iron or copper mouthpiece but plain also fine!

pls PM me


----------



## _EVS_ (1 May 2012)

I have  5.5" butterfly flip with cyprium rollers and a lozenge. Would like to swap for a 5.5 NS Pelham or NS Elevator (tranz angle lozenge) if possible!


----------



## Grumpy Jewel (4 May 2012)

I have a 5.5 myler MB05 hanging cheek for sale. Dressage legal lovely bit in great condition. £40 & £3.00 postage. Can be collected from Gatwick/crawley area.


----------



## pixiebee (9 May 2012)

5.5" Rockin S ported snaffle, good condition. £40 incl p&P


----------



## mysticstar07 (17 May 2012)

Hi! 
I am looking for either a Sprenger KK ultra loose ring or Neue Schulle loose ring 4 1/2 - 4 3/4. Also, if your will to ship to Canada, at my expense of course. 

Thanks!


----------



## BeckyCandy (18 May 2012)

Looking for a 5" NS Tranzangled Lozenge with either full cheeks or loose rings. Thanks


----------



## FabioandFreddy (6 June 2012)

For sale: 6" Informed Design Loose ring mullen mouth, sweet iron. Had made hoping would be the solution to our bitting nightmare for dressage! But sadly not! Only used a couple of times. Paid £70 - open to offers.


----------



## BlueFire710 (10 June 2012)

Hi there,
Looking to try (or incredibly cheap) either a hanging cheek with lozenge or a beval/wilkie with lozenge, both 5.5".
Many Thanks


----------



## Countrychic (13 June 2012)

Looking for an English hackamore to buy thanks


----------



## rowy (13 June 2012)

Wanted: 
neue schule mors l'hotte weymouth. 7cm shanks and between 4.5" and 5" wide. 
Neue schule team up bit. 5.25"


----------



## caroline23 (14 June 2012)

im looking for a full cheek french link snaffle in 5.5 for sale or can swap for a eggbutt snaffle 5.5


----------



## Ranyhyn (14 June 2012)

Still available 5.75 NS team up 16mm hardly used. £20 or swap for 5.5 version.


----------



## lecfec (17 June 2012)

Hi, does anyone have either a Neue Schule Tranx angled lozenge or a Neue Schule Tranx angled beval in a 4.5" or a 4.75" to either buy or try please?


----------



## Zoejl (21 June 2012)

Hi  I am looking for a Myler 33 eggbut cheeks with no hooks please.


----------



## chestnuttyy (23 June 2012)

Wanted: 5.5" neue schule trans angled lozenge . Please PM me if you've got one for sale


----------



## jvm100 (25 June 2012)

hi. I am looking for a Swales driving bit, 5" either straight bar or with a low port. Any info on where to get one would be greatly appreciated.
Many thanks
jemma


----------



## ellie_e (26 June 2012)

WANTED: Neue Schule Team up 5.25" and N.S Slimma weymouth 5" 7cm shank


----------



## lyndsayberesford (28 June 2012)

ive got a NS tranz angled lozenge elevator in 5.75 inch and also a myler MB04 d ring comfort snaffle with hooks in 6 inch for sale, both listed on ebay at the moment. both bits have only been used a handful of times


----------



## ~ Clear Light ~ (30 June 2012)

AVAILABLE: 
- 5.25" NS Loose Ring Tranz-Angled lozenge 16mm snaffle. Used 3 times.
- 5.5" NS Loose Ring Team Up 16mm snaffle. Used.

NEED:
- 5.25" NS Loose Ring Team up 16mm snaffle
- 5.25" KK Ultra Loose Ring 16mm snaffle


----------



## Katyharriet (4 July 2012)

*wanted* 5'' Neue Schule Tranz angled lozenge baucher any width


----------



## charleysummer (4 July 2012)

Wanted :

5 inch or 5.25 inch rubber mullen mouth gag action type bit- preferably with fixed sides! or any other fixed side, rubber mullen mouth type which offers a bit more control for jumping (experimenting at the moment!)

Available :

5.5 inch vulcanite pelham with roundings, curb chain and lip strap
5.5 inch french link fulmer
more 5.5 inch bits but need to check what they are to be sure!


----------



## kylie88 (6 July 2012)

Hi,

I'm looking for a hanging cheek 5.5 mullen type bit please.


 thanks


----------



## Mince Pie (6 July 2012)

Looking for a 5.5 cheltenham gag. 

Selling 5.5 waterford hanging cheek (will swap for the gag!)


----------



## caroline23 (7 July 2012)

looking for french link dutch gag 5.5 - can swap for a single link dutch gag or just pay


----------



## jendance (16 July 2012)

Looking for a Myler Hanging Cheek in 5½ please!


----------



## Rosie1989 (19 July 2012)

Hi 

I am looking for a Neue Schule Tranz Universal 5.5" 

I have -

A french link 2 Ring Dutch Gag - hardly used
A thin cottage craft loose ring french link snaffle
A french link hanging cheek snaffle
An eggbutt snaffle with a lozenge (not copper)

All 5.5"


----------



## Suziq77 (19 July 2012)

Available:

Neue Schule Team Up Loose Ring snaffle 12mm, 5.5 inch - hardly used.


----------



## Highlands (22 July 2012)

Wanted, 6 inch kimblewick


----------



## Jesstickle (29 July 2012)

Looking for a 16mm NS team up in either 5 or 5.25 inch. 

Thankies


----------



## Joanna710 (3 August 2012)

Hey there 

Looking for a 5.5" full cheek lozenge/french link snaffle if anyone is selling/ loaning? Something like this would be ideal


----------



## Auslander (4 August 2012)

6inch loose ring french link looking for a loving home! I'm after similar in a 5.5 if anyone has one.


----------



## Mince Pie (4 August 2012)

Auslander said:



			6inch loose ring french link looking for a loving home! I'm after similar in a 5.5 if anyone has one.
		
Click to expand...

I've got one somewhere I think, will nosey tomorrow for you. Did you want a flat french link or a losenge?


----------



## Irishbabygirl (4 August 2012)

Auslander, I have a 5.5" but need a 6" - happy to swap?!


----------



## IncaCola (4 August 2012)

looking for a nathe american gag or nathe running gag 5 or 5 1/2 inch to hire or buy?


----------



## sammiea (6 August 2012)

Looking for a NATHE Pelham with or without a refined port, 5.25 or 5.5 ideally to buy but would happily just try before i spend on a new one


----------



## 4leggedfurries (12 August 2012)

Available for sale - Neue Schule Performance Pony Tranz Loose Ring 10mm -  4.5in used only a few times, few teeth marks but still in good condition. Unused cub saddle also available.


----------



## chameleon (13 August 2012)

Available : 5¾ (could be 6  can show photos with tape measure)  Neue Schule Starter Bit  used so has a few teeth marks but still in good working order!! Sale or swap.

Wanted: 6 Neue Schule Verbindend and a 6 Neue Schule Verbindend Universal


----------



## HBII (17 August 2012)

Hippus H 510 suitable for widths 11.5 cm to 13.5 cm.
Open to offers
Please pm


----------



## showjumpergirl (18 August 2012)

Wanted: a Neue Schule Tranz Angled Lozenge Eggbutt snaffle, 5.5", 16mm.


----------



## sammiea (22 August 2012)

Wanted 13.5cms Happy Mouth single jointed pelham please


----------



## Undecided (26 August 2012)

Wanted: 5.5 eggbutt snaffle with lozenge/peanut (doesn't have to be Neue Schule, they are the only ones coming up on ebay/bit bank and are too expensive if it turns out that he doesn't like it!)


----------



## Irishbabygirl (26 August 2012)

Does anyone have a 6" three ring Dutch Gag with a snaffle mouthpiece they want to swap for a 5.5"?


----------



## BlueFire710 (6 September 2012)

Hi there, i'm looking for a NS TEAM UP snaffle, 16mm, 5.25". Please be in touch if you have one for sale.


----------



## marley and danni (9 September 2012)

hi i have a 5.5 inch mullen mouth eggbutt snaffle and a 5.5inch loosering lossenge snaffle.....

does anyone have a 5inch waterford snaffle/pelham or gag?

xx


----------



## charleysummer (11 September 2012)

Hello, I am looking for a hackamore to buy, not sure on sizing but the horse is 15.2hh and ISH average build. Preferably with black leather, but not essential. 

I have a 5.5 inch rubber straight bar pelham with roundings, chain and lip strap
5.5 inch 3 ring gag, french link
5.5 inch french link bauchner happy mouth (a little chewed but filed down)


----------



## Minstrel_Ted (11 September 2012)

I have 6" Happy mouth pelham like this one http://www.brendonsaddlery.co.uk/addtocart.asp?itemid=71 Can get a photo if anyone wants only been in a horses mouth once.

5.5" happy mouth single jointed snaffle full cheeks.


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (18 September 2012)

"Apple Mouth" (German version of Happy Mouth!) loose ring snaffle bit, 12.5, unused as wrong size.


----------



## Walrus (22 September 2012)

Looking for a 5" Myler mullen mouth pelham if anyone has one lying around. Thanks


----------



## MissGem (8 October 2012)

6" Dr Bristol bit for sale.  V good condition.


----------



## FfionWinnie (23 October 2012)

I have a bitless bridle part in brown, allegedly cob sized but I have it on the smallest setting on this horse. 








Looking for anything that might suit a fussy, chewy 5" gobbed beastie except a NS starter bit and a mullen mouth happy mouth fulmer as I have them already.


----------



## pip_dog (24 October 2012)

I sm after a 5.5 pelham with a lozenge. Preferably something like sweet iron or copper alloy. Anthing "nice" haha. Or a French link. Willing to try both!


----------



## NeverSayNever (28 October 2012)

looking for a 5.5 universal gag if anyone has one


----------



## Donnie Darco (6 November 2012)

I have a used Neue Schule 5 3/4 tranze lozenge full cheek 16mm for sale ...

Used but good condition 

£40 & postage


----------



## pip_dog (6 November 2012)

Pelham? Oh just seen full cheek bit!


----------



## Irishbabygirl (7 November 2012)

Donnie Darco said:



			I have a used Neue Schule 5 3/4 tranze lozenge full cheek 16mm for sale ...

Used but good condition 

£40 & postage
		
Click to expand...

Hi, I might be interested in this! Could I have a look at it on Saturday? (Maybe take and try if you don't mind?) x


----------



## NeverSayNever (7 November 2012)

NeverSayNever said:



			looking for a 5.5 universal gag if anyone has one
		
Click to expand...

or a wilkie, anyone? frenchlink or lozenge


----------



## Surprise package (12 November 2012)

Looking for 5" Neue Shule Butterfly Pelham


----------



## FfionWinnie (12 November 2012)

I have a 5" neue schule starter bit for sale.


----------



## Mouse&Bay (13 November 2012)

I am looking for a *5.5" NS Tranz Angled Lozenge Baucher Snaffle* 

and also looking for a *5 3/4" Sprenger Dynamic RS Eggbutt*

Please email me at kava.superdobe (at) gmail.com if you have either - I don't log in often enough for PMs.

Thanks (and yes, different sizes for different horses!).


----------



## Dumbo (27 November 2012)

I have:
5" straight bar happy mouth 3ring gag £10 plus £3 p&p - Excellent cond.
5.5" single joint eggbutt snaffle. £5 plus £3 p&p - good cond.

Desperately looking for a 5.5" french link full cheek snaffle (or lozenge).


----------



## pc2164 (1 December 2012)

Wanted Sprenger 6 inch universal gag 18mm.PM me if you have a new or used one for sale please. Thanks


----------



## faerie666 (9 December 2012)

Hi, I'm looking for a 5" Myler eggbutt comfort snaffle, wide barrel, without hooks.

Thank you


----------



## SKW (19 December 2012)

I'm looking for a universal (either sprenger or neue schule). His current sprenger KK ultra snaffle is 5.5", but to be honest I think it's slightly on the small side for a loose ring, so also keen to try 5.75, or possibly 6". PM me with anything you have!

I also have a neue schule 5.25" universal which I am trying to return on ebay, but if I can't then I would be happy to do a swap/sell it on...


----------



## goodtimes (22 December 2012)

I'm after neue schule team up bit. 5.5 or 6

Thanks


----------



## Davers86 (28 December 2012)

Wanted, a 5.75 neue schule verbindend. Thanks!


----------



## Doogal (31 December 2012)

I have a 5.5 Cotswold sport Tongue saver Pelham (lozenge) with double link curb chain -hardly used - £35 including postage

A 5.5 Cotswold sport Tongue saver hanging cheek/baucher -used once - £30 including postage 

A 5.5 fleximouth Mullen loose ring - used twice, no marks - £10 Including postage


----------



## NeverSayNever (31 December 2012)

i have a fylde wilkie french link in 5.5inch - this is an original fylde wilkie with the ring to the outside and was used about 3 times.


----------



## Springy (31 December 2012)

I have (which I will confirm once Ive been in the garage)

Genuine Myler Eggbutt ported snaffle either 5.5 5.45 or 6 inch (will measure)

Want to sell it open to sensible offers

or swap it for 

a neue schule snaffle or starter bit or hanging snaffle in 5.45 please (good condition only please no sharp bits)

Im in Northumberland but will post can pay/buy via bank transfer or paypal.


----------



## smiles24 (31 December 2012)

WANTED 6 1/4 neue schule team bit if anyone has one laying about.


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (2 January 2013)

has anyone got either a neue schule verbindend or a cotswold sport tongue saver (loose ring snaffle) in 5 or 5.25 for sale?

also after any of the informed designs snaffles to try....long shot i know!

pm me if so please


----------



## *Maddy&Occhi* (2 January 2013)

Please PM me if you have for sale:

- 5.25 Neue Schule Tranz Angled Lozenged Eggbutt Snaffle, pref 14mm.

Thank you 
x


----------



## Doogal (2 January 2013)

If anyone has a full cheek nathe mullen mouth (size 5.5 or 5.75) please PM me!

Doesn't have to be immaculate -  don't mind a bit of discolouration or a couple of light chew marks but can't be really chewed.

Thank you


----------



## Pongwiffy (7 January 2013)

Hi 

I have a 5.5 Neue Schule Verbindend (16mm mouthpiece)

Only used a handful of times so in excellent condition.

Please PM


----------



## thehorsephotographer (7 January 2013)

Have PM'd you pongwiffy.

I'm looking for a 5.5 or 5.75 Neue schule verbindend universal 16mm.

If anyone has one please PM.  

Thank you in advance.

ETA: still looking for this bit as the one pongwiffy has is not the universal (3 ring) one. Thank you.


----------



## sanchob (12 January 2013)

I'm looking for a Neue schule slimma weymouth in a 5 1/2, If anyone has one for sale can you please pm me. Preferably one that has just been tried on a horse or in very good condition. Thanks


----------



## flump (13 January 2013)

I'm after a NS elevator 5.5
Thank you


----------



## Fat_Pony (14 January 2013)

Looking for a 5 or 5.5" sprenger duo or nathe


----------



## Springy (30 January 2013)

wanted..... 

5 3/4inch Tranz Angled Lozenge Baucher neue schule.... 

best price new or 2nd hand please but must be good condition..... 

Thanks (ooh and postage costs too if not local)

Inbox if prefer thanks


----------



## Nic (30 January 2013)

I have a Sprenger ultra kk type 2 loose ring. 5" for sale.

Same as link below.

http://www.thesaddleryshop.co.uk/P/KK_Ultra_Type_2_16mm-(408).aspx


----------



## Auslander (30 January 2013)

I am looking for a hackamore - German preferred, but English also most acceptable. Full size. Anyone got one to sell/loan?


----------



## Dumbo (30 January 2013)

I have a full cheek copper lozenge snaffle 5.5" and a happy mouth straight bar, 4 ring dutch gag 5".


----------



## Archiepoo (22 February 2013)

hi im after a 5 1/2 "  balding gag if anyone has one?


----------



## StarlightMagic (22 February 2013)

After trying a 5 or 5 1/4inch neue schule universal, a verbindend, or sprenger (any lozenge type!!)


----------



## SuperCoblet (26 February 2013)

I'm after a Waterford Cheltenham type gag with the cheek pieces to borrow and possibly buy please


----------



## onemoretime (26 February 2013)

I am looking for a Spenger KK in  5 1/4.  Can you PM me please if you have one.  Thanks


----------



## ilvpippa (26 February 2013)

Looking for a jointed kimblewick in 5.5 please


----------



## ~ Clear Light ~ (3 March 2013)

I have available:
- 5.25" NS Tranz Angled lozenge loose ring snaffle, 16mm. Only used a few times.

I need:
- 5.5" Sprenger Weymouth of some sort
- 5.75" Sprenger Dynamic double jointed bradoon 

Its a long shot but...


----------



## scots (3 March 2013)

onemoretime said:



			I am looking for a Spenger KK in  5 1/4.  Can you PM me please if you have one.  Thanks
		
Click to expand...

I need to measure but may have this bit in loose ring


----------



## scots (3 March 2013)

Fat_Pony said:



			Looking for a 5 or 5.5" sprenger duo or nathe
		
Click to expand...

Hi I have a nathe or duo whichever you want as have both


----------



## flying solo (3 March 2013)

I have a Neue Schule Waterford running Nelson gag think its a 5.5" Open to offers, its barely been used as it didn't suit my pony. PM me please


----------



## ellie_e (3 March 2013)

Myler full cheek comfort snaffle with hooks for sale, 5" used once so perfect condition. Open to offers for will swap for Weymouth/Bradoon


----------



## Walrus (5 March 2013)

Hi, I'm looking for:

Informed Designs Loose Ring Mullen Round Curve in a 5 - 5.5 in.

And / Or a:

Bomber Bit Loose Ring Happy Tongue in a 5 - 5.5 in.

Thanks


----------



## Shrek-Eventing-SW (6 March 2013)

Looking for a 5.5 Neue Schule Universal if anyone has one then please drop a PM. Thanks


----------



## Hoof_Prints (6 March 2013)

looking for a running/ Cheltenham gag without a single joint to buy ! ideally lozenge but French link would be fine. with or without cheek pieces. 5.5 or 5.75


----------



## Super_starz (6 March 2013)

Looking for ported kimblewick or butterfly flip bit 51/4-51/2 flexi rubber or metal. thanks


----------



## Dumbo (10 March 2013)

Looking for a NS starter bit or Myler comfort snaffle in 5.5" or 5.75". Please pm if you have one


----------



## JellyBeanSkittle (10 March 2013)

Looking for a 5.5" rugby/show pelham and double bridle set (bradoon and weymouth) also 5.5"


----------



## Geegeesarah (13 March 2013)

Looking for a myler low port comfort snaffle without the hooks in a 6" please


----------



## samsbilly (14 March 2013)

Looking for a Weymouth 5.5"/6" with 7-9cm shanks and a fairly thick mouth piece any suggestions?


----------



## DressageCob (14 March 2013)

Looking for a 5.75 NS Universal  

I have a sweet iron loose ring with copper lozenge, standard loose ring with lozenge, eggbutt snaffle, all size 5.5.


----------



## Doncella (15 March 2013)

I am looking for a 51/4 or 51/2 inch rubber bendy bit with a mullen mouthpiece, My geldings' tushes are quite far back so he can't take a jointed bit.


----------



## Pongwiffy (17 March 2013)

I have...

5.5" full cheek nathe mullen mouth snaffle - only used a few times so no teeth marks.


5.5" fulmer snaffle (loose ring, single jointed) Quite thick, slightly curved mouthpiece


----------



## scots (18 March 2013)

I have for sale 

5.5 nathe loose ring

5.25 ns team up 

5.5 sweet iron lozenge loose ring


----------



## Lexiemoo (18 March 2013)

hi. 
im looking for a 5 3/4 sprenger kk. thinnish mouthpeice.
please pm. thanks.


----------



## elliebrewer98 (18 March 2013)

Hi, does anyone have a 5/5.5in cambridge bradoon/cambridge mouth snaffle/magic bit for sale? Sorry don't know what different people call them! Thanks.






https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&docid=wmNMqZWFnyeFaM&tbnid=pnBZdObmgbaZVM:&ved=0CAUQjRw&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.onlineforequine.co.uk%2Fsaddlery-tack%2F6603-cottage-craft-cambridge-mouth-loose-ring-bradoon-5025623284724.html&ei=RnRHUc3iOOel0QXDooGQAw&bvm=bv.43828540,d.d2k&psig=AFQjCNFqtHfrVh0IpYXbG3k1UtOMfEuQMw&ust=1363723716370768


----------



## Pongwiffy (20 March 2013)

I have a HS Sprenger (Aurigan mouthpiece) Loose Ring Single Jointed Snaffle 5.5" - Lightly used


----------



## Pongwiffy (20 March 2013)

Wanted 5.5 Neue Schule Hanging Cheek Baucher..please PM


----------



## Oldenfelle (21 March 2013)

Wanted: Neue Schule Verbindend, 16mm
Size: 5.25

PM me if you have one for sale 

Many thanks


----------



## Oldenfelle (21 March 2013)

Also wanting a loose ring sprenger with a losinge in 5" PM if you have one for sale

Many thanks


----------



## Torryvald (21 March 2013)

Looking for a 5.25 or 5.5 Neue schule team up. 16mm

Also a 5 or 5.25 16mm neue schule fulmer ( full cheek)


----------



## Gryfiss (24 March 2013)

Myler low port eggbutt comfort snaffle with hooks.







I think it is 5 1/2 but could be 5 1/4

I would like swap for a neue scheule Tranz Angled Lozenge Universal or Verbindend Universal 5 3/4 or 6 inch


----------



## Countrychic (24 March 2013)

Have a 5.5 nathe French link nelson gag to sell. Would like either a 5.5 or 6" Beris or nathe butterfly flip or kimblewick


----------



## MagicMelon (25 March 2013)

LOOKING FOR: 5.5" pelham - Myler / Neue Schule or simply with a French link.

HAVE AVAILABLE:  Full size brown/havana hackamore.  Perfectly usable, just well used so nice soft leather.


----------



## dollyanna (30 March 2013)

Looking for a 5" low ported myler kimblewick to try if anyone has one available?


----------



## Pongwiffy (19 April 2013)

I have a HKM demi-amky style loose ring snaffle (single jointed but with ergonomically shaped arms)

16mm argentan mouthpiece 

Used once so perfect


----------



## scots (19 April 2013)

Wanted

Demi anky full cheek in 5" 

Or eggbutt in 5" with a tiny lozenge and curved arms - horse has small mouth and dislikes tongue pressure.


----------



## Pongwiffy (19 April 2013)

Pongwiffy said:



			I have a HKM demi-amky style loose ring snaffle (single jointed but with ergonomically shaped arms)

16mm argentan mouthpiece 

Used once so perfect




Click to expand...

Forgot to say size - 5.5"1


----------



## MadJ (24 April 2013)

WANTED:
either Sprenger kk conrad loose ring snaffle (Balkenhol) or neue schule demi anky loose ring snaffle 135mm


----------



## Chocy (24 April 2013)

Looking for very thin (10mm or less) loose ring French link or lozenge bit. In 5'' 
Not fussed on make just needs 2 b very thin


----------



## scots (25 April 2013)

MadJ said:



			WANTED:
either Sprenger kk conrad loose ring snaffle (Balkenhol) or neue schule demi anky loose ring snaffle 135mm
		
Click to expand...

I have a Demi anky - fairly certain it's 5.25" not at home til sat will measure


----------



## TPO (6 May 2013)

WANTED: 5" comfort snaffle

Please PM if you have anything suitable. Thank you


----------



## StoptheCavalry (9 May 2013)

Looking for a pee wee bit


----------



## Ranyhyn (14 May 2013)

*WANTED:*
Neue schule team up or similar in 5 1/4 
OR
Sprenger KK loose ring or similar in 5 1/4


----------



## Fat_Pony (14 May 2013)

Wanted 5" full cheek myler Mullen barrel snaffle


----------



## Doogal (15 May 2013)

I have

A 5.5 Neue Schule Team Up Bit - 16mm mouthpiece with 70mm ring 

V Good Condition


----------



## ScarlettLady (16 May 2013)

Wanted
5.75-6 inch neule Schule or sprenger eggbutt with lozenge
Thanks


----------



## Hoof_Prints (17 May 2013)

Wanted :

5.5 Rubber low ported mouthpiece, Slotted/Uxeter Kimberwick.
5.5 rubber mullen mouth bevel/wilkie snaffle
5.5 mullen flexi-mouth loose ring snaffle (nathe type)
5.5 Rubber 'peanut' / lozenge (not French link!) loose ring snaffle
5.5 Rubber 'peanut'/ lozenge Baucher snaffle
5.5 Cheltenham gag- and cheekpieces if possible 

Available:

5.5 French link fulmer snaffle, used once 
5.5 Rubber mullen mouth Pelham, with roundings, chain and lipstrap
5.5 3-ring French link gag , used once


----------



## Toffee44 (17 May 2013)

**wanted NS Tranz Angled Baucher 5.5" to either try or poss buy**


----------



## ~ Clear Light ~ (17 May 2013)

For Sale
14.5cm German ported Weymouth with short shanks, complete with curb chain. Lightly used but wrong size. Perfect starter bit for a double bridle. Much better value than a NS or Sprenger.


----------



## Oscar (17 May 2013)

Hi I have a hardly used Myler comfort snaffle. Ported eggbutt with barrell. 5 3/4"


----------



## FfionWinnie (18 May 2013)

Looking for a Hilary Vernon Informed Designs Hanging Cheek Mullen Mouth 4.75 or 5"

Which looks like this (and I am so gutted I missed it just a matter of days ago!!grrr)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hilary-Ve...t=UK_Horse_Wear_Equipment&hash=item4ac46a072c

I have a 4.75 magic bit/ Cambridge bit and a almost new (only sign of wear is the inside of the nose band fleece) black Mark Todd hackamore.


----------



## CracklinRosie (18 May 2013)

Wanted. 6" hollow mouth, eggbutt snaffle, preferably with thick mouth piece.


----------



## Doogal (19 May 2013)

Nathe mullen mouth 5.5 (145mm)

Good used condition, it has teeth marks and the centre of the mouthpiece is a bit yellow due to my horse's 4 a day carrot habit but there are no chunks missing or anything that affects its use!


----------



## Pongwiffy (23 May 2013)

Wanted: Neue Schule Mors L'hotte Weymouth 5.5"

Please pm


----------



## Happy Hunter (24 May 2013)

WANTED!

Currently schooling young horse in Neue Schule 'Team up' bit.

Need something that looks like a double bridle - Rugby Pelham or similar.
I wouldnt mind a straight bar - (Must have slight port)
or does someone own a jointed mouthpeice similar looking thing?!

Size 5.75 to 6 inch (Depending on bit really)!

PM me with advice or something if you have for sale.

Thanks in advance


----------



## MyBoyChe (28 May 2013)

Does anyone have a 5.75 or 6" NS Verbindend Universal they wish to sell?


----------



## Doogal (1 June 2013)

I have a 5.75 Neue Schule Bradoon Eggbutt Tranz lozenge


----------



## Doogal (1 June 2013)

...


----------



## MyBoyChe (1 June 2013)

Myler MB02 eggbutt level 1 as new condition, tried once, just not the right bit for my horse


----------



## Pongwiffy (6 June 2013)

Looking for a 5.5 (145mm) sprenger duo with the old fat mouthpiece Rather than the newer thinner one.
Please pm if you can help


----------



## Walrus (18 June 2013)

Wanted: 5.5 or 5.25 Myler pelham, either mullen mouthpiece or low port.

For sale: Bomber Happy Tongue bit, loose ring 14cm


----------



## jenz87 (19 June 2013)

Looking for bomber loose ring with buster roller in either 5 1.2 or 5 3.4

Thanks!


----------



## Em123 (19 June 2013)

I have a 5" ns veriband snaffle to sell and a 5.5" KK universal


----------



## googol (20 June 2013)

Walrus-What size is 14cm In inches?

Myler comfort snaffle with hooks 5.5inchs for sale


----------



## Walrus (20 June 2013)

googol said:



			Walrus-What size is 14cm In inches?

Myler comfort snaffle with hooks 5.5inchs for sale
		
Click to expand...

5.5 inches


----------



## SuperCoblet (20 June 2013)

For sale... 6" Abbey Dr Bristol bit with full cheeks


----------



## SuperCoblet (20 June 2013)

Will swap for a full cheek french link bit with a thin mouthpiece


----------



## Bramble74 (3 July 2013)

4.5" Hanging cheek snaffle with lozenge  £20 plus P&P or free collection - Cumbria

Bought at Highland Show 2013 tried a few times, but otherwise 'as new'


----------



## Undecided (6 July 2013)

Wanted to borrow preferably:
5.5 Eggbutt snaffle with lozenge or French link
5.5 Loose ring snaffle with lozenge or French link
PM me if you have anything suitable please! Located in Aberystwyth, Wales and happy to pay for postage!


----------



## FabioandFreddy (6 July 2013)

Looking for a 6" waterford nelson gag if anyone has one for sale?


----------



## FabioandFreddy (11 July 2013)

After any of these is either a 6.25" or 6.5"

Waterford 2 or 3 ring gag 
Neue Schule waterford universal


Have got to sell/swap:

6" Neue Schule Elevator
5.5" vulcanite pelham


----------



## LadyRascasse (25 July 2013)

I have a Neue Schule Baucher tranz angled lozenge in 5.5" £40


----------



## Pongwiffy (15 August 2013)

I have a 

5.75 hard rubber mullen mouth hanging cheek/baucher 

5.5 Abbey vulcanite jointed hanging cheek/baucher

5.5 korsteel Mullen Weymouth &  5.75 eggbutt bradoon set(only tried on but wrong size)


----------



## Mince Pie (15 August 2013)

LadyRascasse said:



			I have a Neue Schule Baucher tranz angled lozenge in 5.5" £40
		
Click to expand...

Have you still got this? Can you send me a photo please?


----------



## Chloe_GHE (28 August 2013)

I need some biting advice. My instructor has said she think a Nathe gag would be a good bit for D when he's jumping. Nice and soft in the mouth piece but with the added directional control of the gag action.

So.....I looked them up, they are £135!!!!!!! so I'm a bit tentative about splashing that amount of cash on a bit I've never even tried, so I thought I would hire one to try, but because of their white soft mouth piece they are unavailable to hire 

Does anyone have one I could try? or a 2nd hand one I could buy?

or is there a cheaper alternative out there on the market?...

I'd also like to hear from people who use them currently as Dustry chews his bit now and again and there are chew marks on his current kk snaffle so I'm a bit concerned he will much the Nathe!

C x


----------



## be positive (28 August 2013)

I have a happy mouth dutch gag, which would be similar, you would be welcome to borrow it to try, will have to look to see what size it is.


----------



## Chloe_GHE (28 August 2013)

thank you I looked at those and they do seem similar (and are only £25 brand new!) but on reading about the material the Nathes appear to be made of a more malleable type of rubber (typical!) and are pitched at horses with fussy mouths and being an ex-racer he is very particular with his mouth......*sigh* why are horses so expensive???


----------



## leflynn (28 August 2013)

Aren't the nathe ones more expensive bcause of the rubber and less metal running through?


----------



## Chloe_GHE (28 August 2013)

leflynn said:



			Aren't the nathe ones more expensive bcause of the rubber and less metal running through?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I think so.

Anyone have one for sale? about a 5.5?...


----------



## *Spyda* (11 September 2013)

I'm looking for a NEUE SCHULE TRANZ ANGLED LOZENGE PELHAM to buy but cant find the buy/sell bit section that used to be on here. Is it gone?


----------



## aran (11 September 2013)

I'm looking for a metal version of the loose-ring straight bar happy mouth bit - would like copper or sweet iron.
I can't find one anywhere and the bit bank haven't returned any of my emails enquiring about one!
Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Sammy1983 (11 September 2013)

I'm looking for a NS universal tranz angle lozenge in a 5.5
Anyone have one?
Thank you


----------



## Pinkvboots (11 September 2013)

I am looking for a myler pelham low port 5.5 if anyone has one be most gratefull, 

I have a 5.5 ported showing pelham if anyone wants to try.


----------



## Katie H. (14 September 2013)

Hi, am looking for a 6" dr Bristol and NS tranz baucher, if anyone has one?
Thanks


----------



## Tarandes Bear (19 September 2013)

Hi, I'm after a Myler comfort snaffle hanging cheek/baucher, low port, 5.5". I'm selling a Pelham low port 5.5" and also a comfort snaffle 5.5" with hooks. Anyone out there? please?!!


----------



## _EVS_ (15 October 2013)

Hello - I need a Beris Ported Kimblewisk or a Nathe ported Butterfly flip in a 5.5" if anyone has one!! 

I have a Waterford American gag for sale (6") if anyone is interested.

Thanks


----------



## Tarandes Bear (15 October 2013)

Morning EVS, I had absolutely no response from the bit forum when I posted on 19th Sept! I hope you have better luck.


----------



## Pinkvboots (15 October 2013)

Tarandes Bear said:



			Hi, I'm after a Myler comfort snaffle hanging cheek/baucher, low port, 5.5". I'm selling a Pelham low port 5.5" and also a comfort snaffle 5.5" with hooks. Anyone out there? please?!! 

Click to expand...

Hi I have messaged you about the pelham thanks Liz


----------



## nic85 (15 October 2013)

Hi all,

I have the following for sale/Swap

5" jointed loose ring snaffle
5.5" sweet iron loose ring snaffle with copper lozenge ( would swap for a 6" if someone had one doesn't have t be sweet iron but needs a thin ish  mouthpiece)
PM for anymore details!


----------



## coffeeandabagel (23 August 2014)

Looking for Beris Mullen Eggbut snaffle 5.5 inches for first choice, or any other straight / mullen mouth happy mouth, rubber,  vulcanite, loose rinr snaffle!


----------



## siennamiller (26 August 2014)

Hi,
Does anyone have a 5 1/2 inch hanging cheek, happy mouth or sweet iron please. Thanks


----------



## Bluedaisys (4 January 2015)

Hi,
I'm after a Neue Schule Baucher tranz angled lozenge in 5.5" or a Cotswold Sport tongue saver baucher 5.5".

Please PM if anyone has one


----------



## OldNag (4 January 2015)

siennamiller said:



			Hi,
Does anyone have a 5 1/2 inch hanging cheek, happy mouth or sweet iron please. Thanks
		
Click to expand...

I have a straight mouth 5.5 hanging cheek if that would help?


----------



## OldNag (4 January 2015)

I am looking to try out a 4.5" happy mouth or straight bar snaffle (eggbutt preferably, but hanging cheek would be interesting to try). 

I have a 4.5" kimblewick, 5.5" loose ring single jointed snaffle and a 5.5" straight mouth hanging cheek if anyone wants to try.


----------



## landf (17 January 2015)

I'm looking for a 5.5" Neue Schule Team Up or Demi Anky or both!  

I have various snaffles available, all 5.5" - magic bit, mullen mouth eggbutt, happy mouth mullen mouth full cheek snaffle and a happy mouth mullen mouth loose ring snaffle.


----------



## landf (17 January 2015)

coffeeandabagel said:



			Looking for Beris Mullen Eggbut snaffle 5.5 inches for first choice, or any other straight / mullen mouth happy mouth, rubber,  vulcanite, loose rinr snaffle!
		
Click to expand...

Not sure if you're sorted but I have various 5.5" mullen mouths - rubber, happy mouth, full cheek or loose ring.


----------



## Walrus (17 February 2015)

Looking for a 6" myler mullen mouth hanging cheek snaffle if anyone has one going spare.


----------



## Bay TB (17 February 2015)

I have a few Myler bits, all very lightly used:
5" Eggbut low port comfort snaffle MB04 with hooks
5" Eggbut medium wide port comfort snaffle MB05 with hooks
4.5" Hanging Cheek low port mullen barrel snaffle MB06


----------



## timbobs (17 February 2015)

Have just seen this thread! I'm looking for a copper 5" hanging cheek, jointed snaffle if anyone has one?


----------



## siennamiller (25 April 2015)

I have been told today that I need a jeffries barrel port, does anyone have one I can buy/borrow in 5.5 please? A pm would be great, as I will prob forget to check here lol


----------



## zangels (25 April 2015)

I am looking for a neue schule verbindend in 4.75 please.


----------



## Rider81 (26 April 2015)

Looking for a french link 5" Fulmer.


----------



## Grey Haven (3 May 2015)

Anyone selling a 5.5" mullen mouth snaffle?


----------



## Tern (12 May 2015)

In a frantic time I am looking for Sprenger snaffle with a lozenge in 5.5" would love a full cheek or eggbut but loose ring will do also! Thanks!

To borrow would be an added bonus as horse is fussy but also happy to buy if price is right.


----------



## Walrus (27 May 2015)

Looking for a myler comfort snaffle hanging cheek preferably in a 5.5" but will consider anything from a 5" to a 6". Will also consider egbut or full cheek.


----------



## Pongwiffy (27 June 2015)

I have:

5" Balance International fulmer snaffle (gorgeous design - single jointed, curved mouthpiece, tiny joint. Only for sale as wrong size for current horse)

Also have:

5 1/2" French link fulmer snaffle (loose ring)

5 1/2" korsteel JP curved mouth eggbutt snaffle ( single jointed)

6" eldonian fulmer snaffle (single jointed, loose ring)

5 1/2" Korsteel single joint loose ring bradoon 

5 1/4" Coronet Weymouth. Low, wide port & fixed cheek plus double link curb chain.

5 1/2" Korsteel Mullen mouth fixed cheek Weymouth 

Pm if interested!


----------



## heatk07 (28 June 2015)

Please could anyone tell me if this exists?!

Pony goes best in a happy mouth single jointed loose ring snaffle. 

Does anyone make a more curved version to eliminate the nut cracker action??

Looking to buy a 5 inch....

Many thanks....


----------



## Jazmyn101 (28 June 2015)

heatk07 said:



			Please could anyone tell me if this exists?!

Pony goes best in a happy mouth single jointed loose ring snaffle. 

Does anyone make a more curved version to eliminate the nut cracker action??

Looking to buy a 5 inch....

Many thanks....
		
Click to expand...

I know they come in a double jointed version, not sure about single??

http://www.thehorsebitshop.co.uk/product.php?xProd=1188&xSec=31


----------



## jo_pearl (17 November 2015)

**NEUE SCHULE WATERFORD UNIVERSAL FOR SALE***

Size is 5.75 and comes with Neue Schule leather curb.

Used a handful of times but my horses didn't like it.

I have pictures 

Please PM for more information


----------



## Leo Walker (17 November 2015)

Walrus said:



			Looking for a myler comfort snaffle hanging cheek preferably in a 5.5" but will consider anything from a 5" to a 6". Will also consider egbut or full cheek.
		
Click to expand...

I've got a Myler Comfort snaffle, not sure if its 5 or 5.5. I have a niggling feeling its 5.25 but would need to measure if anyone needs one


----------



## acorn92x (18 November 2015)

Looking for a 5.25 Mullen Mouth Happy Mouth bit?


----------



## chaps89 (25 January 2017)

I know this is old now but bumping up on the off chance anyone has a 5.25" neue schule tranz angled lozenge universal bit. Gulping a bit at the brand new price but can find every size but the one I need on ebay/preloved at the moment so thought I'd try a post on here just incase it turns anything up


----------



## Walrus (31 March 2017)

Quick post on here to see if anyone has a Myler low port (mb04) snaffle, either hanging cheek or eggbut they are looking to sell. Either 5.25, 5.5 or 5.75 inches. No hooks. Thanks.


----------



## jadelovescassie (27 May 2017)

Looking for a Neue Schule Verbindend in size 5.25 or 5.5 (not sure which one will fit her as think NS bit sizes are usually a little smaller). Please PM me! Many thanks.


----------

